# Portuguese kerfuffles



## n brown (Mar 23, 2018)

daughter's trying to get the use of a camper or caravan for a few days to go to Frequency festival . she;s a resident there, so can't drive an English vehicle, or pull an English caravan ,although a non-resident can drive a Portuguese vehicle . she can't borrow a Portuguese caravan as this can only be pulled by the vehicle it's registered to, and of course needs its own, separate insurance - makes our regs look quite simple eh ?


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 23, 2018)

Stump up for a hotel you mizerable g-t.:rockroll:


----------



## QFour (Mar 23, 2018)

Tent ..


----------



## izwozral (Mar 23, 2018)

Camp up at Pauljenny's!


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 24, 2018)

Hire one? Surely someone she knows or they know, our experience in Portugal everyone knows someone who has what you need, could lend her one?


----------



## Pauljenny (Mar 24, 2018)

izwozral said:


> Camp up at Pauljenny's!



I won't charge her rent.

Just ask her to redecorate,inside and out.

No problem with transport... There's a bus to Sao Bras on Mondays and Wednesdays.


----------



## n brown (Mar 24, 2018)

izwozral said:


> Camp up at Pauljenny's!


 no good , she only lives down the road nr Silves


----------



## n brown (Mar 24, 2018)

trevskoda said:


> Stump up for a hotel you mizerable g-t.:rockroll:


 the idea is to be parked up in the middle of all the action , not stuck in some horrible Premier Inn with Lenny Henry droning on


----------



## n brown (Mar 24, 2018)

moonshadow said:


> Hire one? Surely someone she knows or they know, our experience in Portugal everyone knows someone who has what you need, could lend her one?


she'll be ok, if it comes to it she'll clean out the old horsebox and her and my g/daughter can kip in that


----------



## jennyp19 (Mar 24, 2018)

I seem to remember reading in the last couple of weeks that there are changes afoot for the towing of vehicles in UK to be made the same as in Europe. Anyone else read about it?


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 24, 2018)

n brown said:


> she'll be ok, if it comes to it she'll clean out the old horsebox and her and my g/daughter can kip in that



Is the car big enough, it seems that is quite common over there,sleeping in the car. It's what my daughter and her partner (Portuguese) do!!


----------



## n brown (Mar 24, 2018)

moonshadow said:


> Is the car big enough, it seems that is quite common over there,sleeping in the car. It's what my daughter and her partner (Portuguese) do!!


it's an old landrover , if my daughter slept in that we'd never be able to straighten her out  ! she'd be the first talking pretzel !


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Mar 24, 2018)

Hire a panel van and chuck a mattress in the back


----------



## n brown (Mar 24, 2018)

helen262 said:


> Hire a panel van and chuck a mattress in the back



that would unfortunately be against her religion, bad enough having to buy diesel !


----------

